# Prolotherapy for Knee ligament



## ghosthorse (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey folks My big girl, mastiff, Stella, pulled her knee. I took her to a holistic vet because I've been through the major surjury in the past with my now passed big boy. I'm trying to avoid such a radical invasive treatment, so this vet wants to do Prolotherapy on her knees since this one isn't totally blown, and it's supposed to rebuild the ligament to stengthen the joint. Anyone have experience with this treatment, please give advise. She's only 1 and I don't want her to be crippled. Thanks Lisa


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

No, I have absolutely no experience and very little knowledge about Prolotherapy but it sounds like a lot of homeopathic stuff. To me, it's more like voodoo medicine. Are you saying your girl has a torn ACL? Or is it some other kind of joint injury? I did have a dog with a torn ACL about 6 years ago and do have some knowledge in that area.


----------



## ghosthorse (Feb 20, 2009)

It's not torn just spained or pulled she's not limping now but I'm trying to keep her from to much activity. Can a ligament repair on it's own if not to damaged?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ghosthorse said:


> It's not torn just spained or pulled she's not limping now but I'm trying to keep her from to much activity. Can a ligament repair on it's own if not to damaged?


Yes and no. Yes, it will repair itself but whatever amount of pressure on it caused this problem, it will take less pressure to cause it again.


----------



## ghosthorse (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanx Raw Fed I'm not sure what to do either just keep her as quiet as possible, which is quite challanging, or to go thru with the prolotherapy. It's injections into the joints to cause irritation and more collegen builds up and tightens the joint. once a month for three months. The vet is a holistic vet that used to be a mainstream vet., he also does accupuncture and chiropractic. Anyway thanks for any input. lisa


----------

